# Good Contemporary Praise/Worship Songs



## KMK (Apr 20, 2009)

I am old and out of touch. What are you young guns listening to these days in the way of 'praise and worship' type stuff? Can you give me titles and or artists?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess I'm not young. I don't listen to that stuff.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 20, 2009)

So praise and worship, not just Christian music per se? Off the top of my head: Jeremy Camp, Philips, Craig & Dean (but watch out--them are pagan folk! Can't tell by their music though.), Tree63, Matt Redman (sp.?), Todd Agnew, Chris Tomlin. I don't listen to much praise and worship music, but I do listen to a bit of Christian music. (The folks I mentioned sing songs that I have heard sung in churches, which is why I chose to mention them and not others)


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 20, 2009)

I like Matt Redman, Stuart Townend, Keith Getty, Chris Tomlin and Graham Kendrick. Most of them come out of the reformed/evangelical church in the UK, so much of their music is theologically sound, though some leans toward pentecostalism. A lot of what these guys do has more depth to it, then much of the other stuff that is pushed off as praise and worship music. 

Sovereign Grace Fellowship has some pretty decent music, so does Reformed University Fellowship (check out their RUF online Hymnal for some audio samples of their music). Reformedpraise.org also has some good stuff. 

If you want to know the top 10 praise and worship songs per quarter, check out CCLI.com


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2009)

KMK said:


> Good Contemporary Praise/Worship Songs



Are you familiar with the word 'oxymoron'?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 20, 2009)

Since Andy already touched on the praise-and-worship scene, here's some of the more predominant singers and bands today. Much of Chris Tomlin is excellent, and Casting Crowns is usually pretty good (particularly "Who Am I"). Third Day is iffy-some good, some not-so-good. Jeremy Camp is so-so; Stuart Townsend is very good, but not often played. Mark Schultz has a great voice, but some of his songs are arminian. Aaron Shust recently did a resetting of [video=youtube;Mb8IpU7asRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb8IpU7asRA&feature=related[/video] which is in the Trinity Hymnal somewhere, and it turned out very good.

Contemporary praise songs aren't always bad.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 20, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Andy



    

Hey, and good call on Shust. I like that song!

-----Added 4/20/2009 at 11:27:17 EST-----

And you know I keep hearing about Stuart Townsend or whatever, but I have never heard his music. I'll look 'im up.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Andy


 
You don't want me to call you Thorny, do you? 

And it is a good song. (Course, it was written a while back)


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 20, 2009)

...Actually, I kind of like Thorny. I've certainly been called worse!

And you only sort of like Third Day? What of their music do you not like?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, first of all, Mac Powell has that somewhat odd voice. Also, on their latest CD, Revelation, the only really worthwhile song is the title song. In addition, Third Day is more prone than, say, Casting Crowns, to put obvious arminian lyrics in their songs.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 21, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Well, first of all, Mac Powell has that somewhat odd voice. Also, on their latest CD, Revelation, the only really worthwhile song is the title song. In addition, Third Day is more prone than, say, Casting Crowns, to put obvious arminian lyrics in their songs.




True, Mac has a voice that people tend to either like or think is weird. But maybe I have missed the Arminian lyrics in their songs  Any references? This is what happens when I get distracted with the guitar rifts and don't pay attention to the words


----------



## pepper (Apr 21, 2009)

There are alot of traditional/classical hymns/songs that are theologically incorrect. Many of the traditional hymns written in the early 1900's were not calvinistic, yet some people would accept those songs over contemporary songs which are calvinistic. Is the tune more important than the theology? This issue often breaks my heart, brothers and sisters


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 21, 2009)

pepper said:


> There are alot of traditional/classical hymns/songs that are theologically incorrect. Many of the traditional hymns written in the early 1900's were not calvinistic, yet some people would accept those songs over contemporary songs which are calvinistic. Is the tune more important than the theology? This issue often breaks my heart, brothers and sisters


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Come On Back To Me
You've been hiding now for so long
Never understanding why
Running far away from the truth
And all along chasing after lies

I have loved you from the beginning
Long before you knew my name
Even though you've broken my heart
I'll love you just the same
I'll love you anyway

Never mind your worries
Never mind your fears
They can only take you far from me
When you feel there's nowhere
Left for you to turn
Well, I got all you want
And everything you need
Come on back to me

Do you believe in second chances
Or in a love that never fades
Put your faith in what you can't see 
Just put your hand in mine
And I'll show you the way


I must admit, the references are fewer than I originally thought. As I was browsing through their lyrics, I actually noticed several instances that would make you think these guys are Calvinist! I guess part of my complaint against Third Day doesn't hold up.


----------

